# ICS for SCH-I800



## eishas

IS there a stable ICS rom for Galaxy tab I800? I am tryin to also find out is it a not so complicated way to get to ICS. My tabelt is on 2.3.5 and it's rooted
Can anyone help


----------



## Brentless

http://aokp.co/index.php/news - piece o cake


----------



## eishas

Got it working ....thanks !


Brentless said:


> http://aokp.co/index.php/news - piece o cake


wow I didn't think this worked on my tab

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## pvtjoker42

yup.. you'll want the p1c version, but otherwise AOKP and CM9 work great on the CDMA tabs!


----------



## Ashton2

Brentless or anyone

The link in your previous post returns a:
"This is somewhat embarrassing, isn't it?
It seems we can't find what you're looking for. Perhaps searching, or one of the links below, can help."

What specifically should I search under to find the ICS ROM you recommended?

Could I get ICS OR JB?


----------



## hdkilner

Ashton2 said:


> Brentless or anyone
> 
> The link in your previous post returns a:
> "This is somewhat embarrassing, isn't it?
> It seems we can't find what you're looking for. Perhaps searching, or one of the links below, can help."
> 
> What specifically should I search under to find the ICS ROM you recommended?
> 
> Could I get ICS OR JB?


Seems this thread is dead I have the same question Im on cubed 3 GB would like to update to ICS or JB


----------



## sirsmedley

For the ROMs you are looking for you'll have to step away from rootzwiki...
I use the CyanogenMod myself and find them mostly stable

ICS = CM9 http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1385153
JB 4.1.2 = CM10 http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1871113
JB 4.2.2 = CM10.1 http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2032726 (This is the one I've been using on mine for a few months now)


----------



## ktklein72

sirsmedley said:


> For the ROMs you are looking for you'll have to step away from rootzwiki...
> I use the CyanogenMod myself and find them mostly stable
> 
> ICS = CM9 http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1385153
> JB 4.1.2 = CM10 http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1871113
> JB 4.2.2 = CM10.1 http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2032726 (This is the one I've been using on mine for a few months now)


Is the US Cellular SCH-I800 variant covered by these ROMs too? I just picked up a used one for real cheap and want to load CM on it. If these builds do apply, new features aside, which one seems to run the smoothest/best. This is going to my kid and I want whatever crashes the least or has the least known issues. Thanks in advance! I believe it is stock 2.3.5 and unrooted at the moment.


----------

